# DBSTalk First Look: In-Home DVR-942 Review, Part 3 - DVR, NBR and Conclusion



## Mark Lamutt

*DISH Network™ DISH Player-DVR 942 Review, page 8*
By Mark Lamutt, DBSTalk Administrator
All text and images ©2005 DBSTalk.Com and Mark Lamutt
No other use is allowed without prior written permission from www.DBSTalk.Com and Mark Lamutt
Permission is not granted to distribute, republish or post this review's text or images in part or in entirety at any other internet site or location, other than www.DBSTalk.Com ​
*3.2 Digital Video Recording*

Alright, so the basics aren't why you will want to get this receiver. Let's dive into the good stuff: recording and managing programs, timers, and schedules.

*3.2.1 The DVR Events Screen*

The DVR Events screen is displayed when you press the DVR button on the remote control, or when you enter Menu-8-1. The screen is shown below:

 

Your recorded events are shown in the list. You can navigate up and down through the list with the Arrow Up/Down and Page Up/Down remote buttons. Your recorded events are listed by program name and recording duration. The approximate remaining HD and SD record times are shown at the top of the list. When the list is empty, you will have approximately 25 hours of HD recording time available, and 180 hours of SD recording time available. As you scroll up and down the list, for each highlighted event you will see that event's program information listed at the top of the screen. For more detailed information for that event, press the Info remote button.

Here's what the DVR Events screen looks like when you have events currently being recorded:

 

Notice the 3 events being recorded at the same time&#8230;

When you Select an event from the list, the DVR Events screen will be displayed:

 

The program information for the selected event is displayed, along with options to Start playback of the event, Delete the event, and Protect the event. When you fill up your recording space, the DVR-942 will delete your oldest unprotected event(s) to make room for new recordings. Protected events are shown with the keyhole graphic to the right of the recording duration on the DVR event list.

When you Select to Delete an event, you will be presented with a warning box asking you to confirm that you really do want to delete the event. When you answer YES to this box, an attention box will be displayed telling you that your DVR event is being deleted. DVR-921 users please take note - the DVR-942 deletes events about 10 times faster than the DVR-921.

When you initially bring up the DVR Events screen, your events are sorted in the order in which the events were recorded. By selecting the Sort option, you can sort your event list by the options shown in the following picture:

 

Alpha/Numeric sorts your list alphabetically. Movies sorts your list by grouping all recorded movies at the top of the list. Series/Specials groups all of your recorded series and specials at the top of the list. Sports groups all of your recorded sporting events at the top of the list. DVR Date sorts your list by recorded date, with the most recent at the top (default setting), DVR Length sorts your list by the recording duration, with the smallest events listed first. Protected groups all of your protected recordings at the top of the list.

The Edit option displays the DVR Edit screen, shown here:

 

On this page, you can Select multiple events from your list to delete, protect or unprotect at the same time.

The History option displays the DVR History screen, shown here:

 

From what I can tell, from this screen you can determine which user (TV1 or TV2) deleted a DVR event, and when it was deleted. I have seen three different descriptions in the right corner of the list - Single, Multiple and Disk Full. Single indicates that the DVR event was deleted by itself. Multiple indicates that a group of DVR events were deleted together from the DVR edit screen. Disk Full indicates that the DVR event was deleted in order to make space available for a new recording. So, if an event that you had recorded ever disappears, you can now access when the event was deleted.

I'll cover the Schedule option a little later in the review.

*3.2.2 Name-based Recording vs. Time-based Recording*

Before I can cover all of the timer options that the DVR-942 offers, it's important to understand the fundamental difference between name-based recording and time-based recording.

Time-based recording is what every DISH Network™ DVR receiver (other than the DVR-522, 7100 and 7200) uses (at the time this review was written). You set a timer by defining a block of time to record - Thursday nights from 8pm to 9pm. The timer fires at 8pm, and records until 9pm. Period. End of story. If the program that falls in that timeslot moves, or is "super-sized," you miss your program, or you miss the end of your program because the time-based timer is static.

Name-based recording is different in that you set a timer by defining a program to be recorded, not a block of time. Using the above example, you define a timer for "Survivor: Palau" to record. The receiver searches the guide, finds when "Survivor: Palau" is scheduled to air, and records it. If it falls in its standard Thursday night time slot, it gets recorded. If it airs on Wednesday night one week, it gets recorded. If one week it's two hours long instead of the standard one hour, both hours get recorded. Name-based timers are dynamic.

*3.2.3 Standard Timers*

Let's take a look at the Create Timer screen:

 

The three types of timers available:

DVR - a DVR timer records the event so you can watch it later
Auto - an Auto timer tunes to the defined channel at the defined time so you can watch the event "live"
Reminder - a Reminder timer displays a popup box on screen to remind you that a program is about to start
The timer frequencies (how often a timer will be created):

All Episodes - A timer will be created for the selected program on the selected channel every time that program shows up in the guide on that channel, including all new episodes and repeat episodes. 
New - A timer will be created for the selected program on the selected channel every time an episode from the current season (currently defined as the current year, but will be changing to the current television season in a later release) shows up in the guide. This means that both new episodes and repeat episodes from the current year will be recorded.
Once - A timer will be created one time for the selected program on the selected channel. If the guide data changes before the timer fires, the one-time timer will be changed to match the new guide information.
Weekly - A timer will be created for the selected program on the selected channel on the selected day of the week. If new guide data indicates that the start time for the program changes to fall within a window of one hour earlier and 4 hours later than originally defined, the start time of the timer created that week will be changed to match the new guide data. If the guide data indicates a change of start time outside of that window, then the timer will be created as a Skipped timer, and will record nothing. If the new guide data indicates that only the duration of the program has changed, the timer will be created to match the new program duration. 
Daily - A timer will be created for the selected program on the selected channel once per day. If new guide data indicates that the start time for the program changes to fall within a window of one hour earlier and 4 hours later than originally defined, the start time of the timer created that day will be changed to match the new guide data. If the guide data indicates a change of start time outside of that window, then the timer will be created as a Skipped timer, and will record nothing. If the new guide data indicates that only the duration of the program has changed, the timer will be created to match the new program duration. 
Mon-Fri - A timer will be created for the selected program on the selected channel once per day on Mondays through Fridays only. If new guide data indicates that the start time for the program changes to fall within a window of one hour earlier and 4 hours later than originally defined, the start time of the timer created that day will be changed to match the new guide data. If the guide data indicates a change of start time outside of that window, then the timer will be created as a Skipped timer, and will record nothing. If the new guide data indicates that only the duration of the program has changed, the timer will be created to match the new program duration. 
The Set Priority option is used to define the importance of this program in relation to other programs you want to record. If multiple programs are defined to record at the same time, the timers with higher priorities will take precedence over the timers with lower priorities. Here's what the screen looks like:

 

Note: New timers are always given the lowest priority by default when they are created so that previously created timers don't get skipped. If you do end up with a timer conflict, the timer with the lower priority will be skipped. A skipped timer will not fire. We'll talk more about Skipped timers a little later on in the Daily Schedule section.

Changing the priority of a timer is a very fast and easy process (all of you Tivo users take note). All you have to do is highlight the timer in the list, and use the Move Up, Move Down, Move to Top or Move to Last options to position the timer in the order of priority you desire. The list is ordered with the timers that have the highest priority at the top of the list, and the timers with the lowest priority at the bottom of the list.

The Options screen is where you define the start and end pad times for the timer, and whether or not the recorded event will be protected or not. Here's what the Options screen looks like:

 

Select the DISH Pass™ option to define a DISH Pass™ rule. More on this in the next section.

Once you have your timer defined, Select the Create Timer button.

DISH Network™ trademarks are property of EchoStar Satellite L.L.C., and are used with permission.​


----------



## Mark Lamutt

*DISH Network™ DISH Player-DVR 942 Review, page 9*
By Mark Lamutt, DBSTalk Administrator
All text and images ©2005 DBSTalk.Com and Mark Lamutt
No other use is allowed without prior written permission from www.DBSTalk.Com and Mark Lamutt
Permission is not granted to distribute, republish or post this review's text or images in part or in entirety at any other internet site or location, other than www.DBSTalk.Com ​
*3.2.4 DISH Pass™ Rules*

Now let's take a look at the specialized DISH Pass™. Here's what the DISH Pass™ setup screen looks like:

 

DISH Pass™ is a feature that creates timers on any channel or channels that match specified search criteria. All defined DISH Pass™ rules are active at all times and will be refreshed each time the Guide data is updated.

The Title search is a search through the guide for a match to a program title only. If you know the exact name of the program for which you are searching, Select the Exact Match option, as this will narrow down your search results.

The Info search is a search through the guide for a match to a program title or to text in the extended program information (program descriptions). Once again, if you know exactly what you are looking for, use the Exact Match option to narrow down your results. Warning: Using the Info search may result in a very large number of created timers and will fill up your hard drive recording space very quickly.

The search criteria is entered in the line provided by either using the on screen keyboard or by using the number pad on the remote control like you would use on your cell phone. Search criteria is limited to 15 characters only. If the program title that you want to find is longer than 15 characters (for example, Extreme Makeover: Home Edition), don't use the Exact Match option.

Once you've entered the search criteria, you can define the priority of the timers created by the DISH Pass™ rule using the Priorities option. This is exactly the same process as when you are defining a standard timer.

The DISH Pass™ Options are a little different than the standard timer options, however. Here's a screen shot of the DISH Pass™ Options screen:

 

In addition to setting the start and end pad times, and the protection status of the recorded events, you also have a choice to limit a DISH Pass™ rule to searching only one channel. As you can see from the screen shot, I have defined a DISH Pass™ rule for Smallville, but have limited the search to only channel 2-1 (my WB station in Denver). I want to watch Smallville in HD, and don't care about all of the SD showings of it during the week. By limiting the search to only my HD channel, I don't have to worry about all of the SD airings of it being recorded.

Once the Priorities and Options are set up for the DISH Pass™ rule, Select the Create Timer button to search the guide and define the initial timers from the rule. The following picture shows the search results from my Smallville DISH Pass™.

 

*3.2.5 Creating Timers*

There are several ways to create a timer. 

Selecting a program from the Guide
Selecting a program from Search results
Selecting a program from a Themes search
Selecting a program from the Browse Banner
Pressing REC while watching a program
Creating a Manual Timer
When you are browsing the guide, if you Select a program that is not currently "live," you will be taken to the Create Timer screen. If you want to define a DISH Pass™ rule for this event, then Select the DISH Pass™ option. You'll see that the search criteria has been automatically filled in for you. Once you create your timer, you will be taken back to the guide, and an icon will be present in the program grid that you selected. Here's a picture of the guide with three timers defined:

 

Take a look at the screen icons. If you are in Single User Mode, the blue icon with the number 2 indicates that timer will be recorded with tuner #2. The green icon with the number 1 that is defined on HDNet will be recorded with tuner #1. If you are in Dual User Mode, the blue #2 icon indicates a timer created by TV2. The green #1 icon on HDNet indicates a timer created by TV1. The other green #1 icon defined on the OTA digital channel indicates that program will be recorded with the 8VSB tuner.

I think it was a terrible decision to make the OTA tuner icon the same as the TV1 tuner icon, and frankly was very confused by it when I first started using this receiver. Over time, I've moved past the confusion, but as a new user of this box, it would be much better if the OTA icon was unique.

Selecting an event from Search results, a Themes search, or from the Browse banner takes you to the Create Timer screen.

When you are watching a program, you can press the REC remote button to create a current timer for this program. In this case, you are not taken to the Create Timer screen. Instead, if you are in Single User mode, you will see the following overlay graphic on the screen:
 

If you Select the OK button, a timer will be created to record the rest of the event. If you are in Dual User mode, you will see the following overlay graphic on the screen:

 

In Dual User mode, if both tuners are currently free, you have the option to Select which tuner will record the event.

From either overlay graphic, Selecting the Options button will display the following overlay graphic on the program you are watching:

 

The Stop Recording Manually option will start recording the current event, and will continue to record until you manually stop the recording, or until your hard drive fills up. Manual recording will not overwrite existing DVR events without user intervention. You will be presented with the following screen:

 

If you choose Yes, you will be taken to the DVR Events screen, where you may delete existing events to free up enough space to continue recording. If you choose No or Cancel, or make no choice, the manual recording will stop.

If you choose the Extend End Time option, the overlay will change to look like this:

 

Use the remote Arrow Up/Down keys to increase or decrease the amount of time to extend the timer past the scheduled end of the event.

If you choose the Create Recurring Timer option, the overlay will change to look like this:

 

You now have the option to create a timer to record All Episodes of this program, or to record New episodes of this program. See the Timers section of the review for the definitions of these timer frequency terms.

Selecting the Record Entire Event option will record as much of the current program that exists in the buffer and continue to record to the end of the event. You don't have to Rewind to the beginning of the buffer in order to record the buffered portion of the program.

Once you've selected your option, Select the OK button to begin the recording.

Creating a Manual timer will be discussed a little later on in the review in the Timers Screen section.

*3.2.6 The Daily Schedule*

The Daily Schedule is the where you will do most of your timer management. It's the place to review timers that are scheduled to fire in the next nine days, and to review past timers up to five days ago to see if they recorded or not, and if not, why they didn't record.

To display the Daily Schedule screen, press the DVR remote button twice, Select the Schedule option from the DVR screen, or enter Menu-7 on the remote. The Daily Schedule is shown in the following picture:

 

Events with the red X icon next to them and struck through with a line are Skipped Timers. Skipped timers will not record. A timer can be skipped for several reasons:

Lower priority than other timers recording at the same time (conflict resolution)
The user chose to skip the timer
The timer is a duplicate of one already set to record
The program has already been recorded and is currently present in the DVR Events list
If the timer was defined as a New Episodes timer and the program is not from the current year or the current season
If the event is incorrect - for weekly, daily, and Monday-Friday timers, the guide data shows a different program listed than what is supposed to be recorded
Each timer event shows which tuner is scheduled to record the event. The blue #2 icon means that the TV2 tuner will do the recording. The green #1 icon means that either the TV1 tuner will do the recording OR the OTA tuner will do the recording.

You can navigate up and down through the list using the remote Arrow Up/Down buttons, the remote Page Up/Down keys and the Today and Next Day on-screen buttons. Here's a screen shot of the Daily Schedule from a day in the past:

 
The past list shows you what action was taken for each past timer event. It also shows you which user or which tuner performed the action. The are the actions that are possible:

Done - the timer fired and the event recorded
Skipped - the timer was skipped due to one of the reasons listed above
Stopped - the event was manually stopped by either the TV1 user or the TV2 user
Cancel - the event was cancelled before the timer fired
Deleted - the timer was deleted by either the TV1 user or the TV2 user
Selecting the Hide Skip button on screen will hide all of the skipped timer events from the list. This makes the list much easier to read, once you have a good number of timers defined. Here's what my Daily Schedule screen looks like with all of the Skipped Timers hidden:

 

You can create a DISH Pass™ rule from the Daily Schedule screen by Selecting the DISH Pass™ button.

Selecting the Timers button will take you to the Timers List screen (I'll get to this one in just a minute).

Selecting one of the timer events from the list will display a detailed view of the Timer Event.

 

The program title, recording start and end times, date, channel, tuner, and protection status are all shown above the box on the screen. The extended program information is shown inside the box.

This is the screen from which the user can skip a timer from recording. By Selecting the Skip button, this timer will be skipped. If you Select a skipped timer, this option is called Restore, which when selected, will "unskip" the timer, meaning that the timer will be restored to recording status.

Select the Options button to review the pad time and protection status options for this timer. You cannot edit these options from this screen - it's meant to be a view only screen.

Select the Timer button to go to the Timer Schedule screen, where you can see when this event is currently scheduled to be recorded. You can change the priority of the timer, edit and delete the timer, and change the pad time options and protection status from here.

OK, still with me? Confused by all of this yet? Well, so was I the first time I tried to use this system. But, believe me, it does get easier once you get used to it and figure out where everything is.

DISH Network™ trademarks are property of EchoStar Satellite L.L.C., and are used with permission.​


----------



## Mark Lamutt

*DISH Network™ DISH Player-DVR 942 Review, page 10*
By Mark Lamutt, DBSTalk Administrator
All text and images ©2005 DBSTalk.Com and Mark Lamutt
No other use is allowed without prior written permission from www.DBSTalk.Com and Mark Lamutt
Permission is not granted to distribute, republish or post this review's text or images in part or in entirety at any other internet site or location, other than www.DBSTalk.Com ​
*3.2.7 The Timers List*

So, from the Daily Schedule page, now we're going to Select the Timers button. This will take you to the Timers List, which us shown in the following picture:

 

This screen displays your master list of timer events that have been defined. Each event is actually a complete list of all timers that event has created for the next nine days (the Timer Schedule for each event). The list shows you what kind of event each one is (New, All, etc), and what kind of timer each event is (DVR, Auto, Pass, etc). The Pass type indicates that the event has been defined as a DISH Pass™.

You can sort your timer list with the same options as you can sort your DVR Events list. You can edit the priority of each timer event. You can define a DISH Pass™.

Selecting the Edit List option will display the following screen:

 

Looks very similar to the DVR Events edit screen. You can Select multiple timers to delete, protect or unprotect.

*3.2.8 Creating a Manual Timer*

Select the Manual Timer button to create a manual, time-based timer. Why would you want to set a manual timer, when you have all of these nifty name-based recording features, you ask? Name-based recording is not the end-all, be-all solution to all of your recording needs. Most of the time it works very well, but there are times that you need to have more control over exactly when your timers start and stop, especially for OTA events. For example, I like to record Las Vegas off of KUSA-DT and CSI: Miami off of KCNC-DT on Monday nights. In Denver, both our NBC and CBS stations tend to start their programs slightly before the top of the hour. So, to get the entire episode of both, I need a timer to record from 7:58pm-8:58pm for Las Vegas and a timer to record from 8:58pm-10:00pm for CSI: Miami. With the current timer system offered by the DVR-942, I can define the CSI: Miami timer using the name-based system. But, I can't define the Las Vegas timer because there is no method to define a timer to end before the top of the hour (you can't set a negative end time pad option). And, because the DVR-942 has only one OTA tuner, I have an overlapping timer situation here that can only be resolved by setting the timer for Las Vegas manually to end at 8:58.

When you Select the Manual Timer button, you will see the following screen:

 

Define your timer frequency, like you are used to. The definitions of Once, Weekly, Daily and Mon-Fri are exactly what you are used to from all of the older DISH Network™ receivers.

Select the channel on which the timer will fire. You can use the remote Arrow Up/Down buttons and the Page Up/Down buttons to scroll up and down the channel list. You can also directly enter the channel number with the remote to jump right to that channel. To jump to an OTA channel, you need to enter 5 numbers - for example, to jump to channel 9-1, you would enter 0-0-9-0-1.

Select the Edit Time button. You will then see this screen:

 

This is the screen where you will enter your start and stop times and date for your manual timer. To enter the times, either press and hold the Arrow Up/Down remote keys to cause the time to scroll up or down, or directly enter the time with the remote number keypad. If you choose to scroll, the first 10 minutes will scroll up or down one minute at a time, and thereafter will scroll 5 minutes at a time. I find that it's much easier to just enter the time with the remote. Once you have the time and date entered, press the Done button.

You'll then be back at the previous screen, where you can define your pad time options, whether to protect the event or not, and set the priority of the timer. Once you have all of that set to your liking, Select the Create Timer button, and your manual timer will be created.

*3.3 Other Things That Need to be Shown, But Don't Fit Anywhere Else*

Wrapping up now, there are a couple of other features that I want to point out that really don't fit very well any place else in the review.

If you have a timer recording an event that you are watching, you can easily extend the recording time of the event by pressing the REC remote button. For example, a sporting event that looks like it's headed to overtime. Press the REC button, and you will see the following overlay pop up:

 

Simply press the Fast Forward remote button to increase the event's recording time, and the Rewind button to decrease the event's recording time. You can't decrease the recording time beyond what was originally defined by the timer.

If you have either two or three timers set to fire at the same time which will require the channel on the tuner that you are currently watching to be changed, you will see a 2:00 digital countdown timer appear in the lower left corner of your screen, counting down the time before the channel is changed. The countdown timer looks like this:

 

When the timer reaches 0:00, the channel you are currently watching will be changed unless you intervene. When you see the countdown timer on the screen, you can press the Cancel remote button to make it disappear. In this case, you will no longer see the countdown timer, and at the end of the two minutes, the channel will be changed.

But, if you press the remote Info or Select buttons, you will see the following overlay:

 

If you Select the countdown button, the overlay will disappear, and the countdown timer will remain on your screen. The timer will continue counting down until the channel is changed and the timer fires.

If you Select the OK button, the overlay will disappear and the countdown timer will no longer be seen on your screen. The channel will change and the timer will fire at the end of the 2:00.

If you Select the Stop Timer option, the overlay will disappear, the countdown timer will disappear, and the timer will be cancelled so that the channel you are currently watching will not change. The timer will not fire. If you later go look at your Daily Schedule page, you will see this timer listed as Cancelled.

Note: If you press Cancel to make the countdown timer disappear, you cannot cancel the timer without going to the Daily Schedule page and skipping the timer, or going to the Timers List and deleting the timer. And, pressing the Info button will only work one time while the countdown timer is on-screen. Subsequent presses will display the current program's information as usual. However, subsequent presses of the Select button will work.

DISH Network™ trademarks are property of EchoStar Satellite L.L.C., and are used with permission.​


----------



## Mark Lamutt

*DISH Network™ DISH Player-DVR 942 Review, page 11*
By Mark Lamutt, DBSTalk Administrator
All text and images ©2005 DBSTalk.Com and Mark Lamutt
No other use is allowed without prior written permission from www.DBSTalk.Com and Mark Lamutt
Permission is not granted to distribute, republish or post this review's text or images in part or in entirety at any other internet site or location, other than www.DBSTalk.Com ​
*4.0 Conclusion*

Well, there you have it. Everything that you could have possibly wanted to know about the DISH Network™ DVR-942 receiver. I've tried to show you just about everything that this receiver can do because you need the information to make an informed decision whether to rush right out and pick one up for yourself.

So, I'm going to wrap up this review the same way that I ended my DVR-921 review:

*What's Good About the DVR-942*

Just about everything. It works. It doesn't crash. Timers fire the way they're supposed to. It's reliable. Recorded events aren't randomly deleted. The interface is the best one that DISH Network™ has ever produced. Almost everything that is on the DVR-921 wishlist is included on the DVR-942. The bottom line is that this is a very good receiver.

Let me put it this way - I'm comfortable enough already with the DVR-942 that I use it exclusively to record important events, without setting backup recordings on any of my other DISH Network™ receivers or on my HTPC.

*What's Not So Good About the DVR-942*

Of course there are some annoying issues that need to be fixed. There always are. If I told you that this was a perfect product, you'd fall over on the floor laughing (and rightfully so). It's not perfect, but the imperfections are minor. So, I'm going to list some of the annoying things that are still wrong with the DVR-942 here. Most of these are things that should be reasonably easily fixable in future versions of the software.

Manual timers are not named correctly if they are set to start before the start of the hour or the start of the half hour. Timers and events recorded from those timers are named the previous program's title. For example, an event recorded from a manual timer set to record from 8:58pm to 10:00pm will be named the title of the program from 8pm to 9pm, rather than being named the title of the program from 9pm to 10pm.

You can't watch OTA analog channels yet.

There's no Discrete OFF remote command.

You can't watch digital OTA channels on the TV2 output when running in Dual User mode. This was obviously a business decision to encourage you to subscribe to your DISH NetworkTM locals package, not a technical limitation.

You must subscribe to your DISH NetworkTM local channel package to have guide data for your local digital OTA channels (just like with the DVR-921). Once again, obviously a business decision.

With DISH NetworkTM multi-tuner receivers, you must have a phone line (with a dial tone) connected at all times or you are charged a $4.99 per month fee. You may be able to get a VoIP system to work, but it's not supported, so if you can't get it to work, you are out of luck and on your own. The same applies to DSL and cable company phone lines and cell phone connections as well.

When in Single User Mode, the TV2 output of downconverted 16:9 programming is displayed horizontally squished rather than being displayed in a letterboxed format.

None of the aspect ratio formats work when tuned to high definition satellite channels or digital OTA channels. This means that the DVR-942 cannot apply stretch, partial zoom or zoom to upconverted 4:3 broadcasts.

There currently is a problem outputting DD5.1 audio when PIP has been activated (either with the PIP button or with the SWAP button). DD5.1 audio is only active on the main PIP window. Once a Swap has occurred, the DVR-942 will only output PCM audio until the main window is swapped back.

There you have it. That's the DVR-942 receiver in a very large nutshell, the good and the not so good. Updates will be added, and questions answered at www.DBSTalk.Com in the Official DBSTalk DVR-942 Support Forum.

*Download the Entire Review in PDF Format*​
DISH Network™ trademarks are property of EchoStar Satellite L.L.C., and are used with permission.​


----------

